# GLamor y Radeon

## Arctic

Para los que usais el driver opensource "radeon" desde ayer tenemos en el overlay x11 un nuevo juguete para trastear, se trata de glamor.

Para quien no conozca de que va todo esto puede echar un vistazo aqui:

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE0NDc o en la pagina dedicada a glamor en x.org

Si haceis un 

```
 layman -S
```

vereis que el driver radeon tiene una nueva flag que debeis habilitar:

```

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-9999::x11  USE="glamor"
```

en mesa debeis de habilitar los siguientes flags:

gbm ,egl, shared-glapi, gallium

```
media-libs/mesa-9999::x11  USE="classic egl g3dvl gallium llvm nptl shared-glapi vdpau gbm  xorg -bindist -d3d -debug -gles1 -gles2 -openvg -osmesa -pax_kernel -pic -r600-llvm-compiler (-selinux) -wayland -xa -xvmc" VIDEO_CARDS="r600 radeon -i915 -i965 -intel -nouveau -r100 -r200 -r300 -radeonsi -vmware" 0 kB
```

para compilar glamor necesitereis tambien la verion del overley , no instaleis la 0.4 de portage porque fallara la compilacion..............

```
x11-libs/glamor-9999
```

en nuestro caso portage ya añade el fichero necesareo para cargar glamor en ./x11.conf.d/glamor.conf

solo tenemos que añadir la siguiente linea en nuestro xorg.conf

```
AccelMethod     "glamor"
```

en grub debemos añadir la siguiente opción:

```
radeon.audio=1
```

para probar y trastear esta bien mientras no espereis el redimiento de  SNA , no pata para equipos de produción asi que estais avisados.

Salu2

----------

## cohone

Lo acabo de probar y me temo que no se lleva bien con qt, cuando intento abrir alguna aplicación que dependa de qt se me cierra completamente la sesión y me manda a la pantalla de login de kde, con el resto no hay problema.

Y , la verdad, es que tampoco tengo ni idea sobre cómo comprobar el rendimiento en 2D, hay algún benchmark fiable que pueda usar?

----------

## Arctic

 *cohone wrote:*   

> Lo acabo de probar y me temo que no se lleva bien con qt, cuando intento abrir alguna aplicación que dependa de qt se me cierra completamente la sesión y me manda a la pantalla de login de kde, con el resto no hay problema.
> 
> Y , la verdad, es que tampoco tengo ni idea sobre cómo comprobar el rendimiento en 2D, hay algún benchmark fiable que pueda usar?

 

No es exactamente lo que buscas pero seguro que te va a gustar:

http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?72130-Announcing-radeontop-a-tool-for-viewing-the-GPU-usage

En 3D como muchas aplicaciones o juegos tiene la opcion de mostrar los FPS y es muy facil sacar conjeturas, en 2D lo puedes notar en la fluidez grafica del escritorio ,se que phoronix tiene una herramienta para este tipo de cuestiones pero nunca me he parado mucho con el tema.

Por cierto he estado probando Open GL 3.0 con el ultimo git de mesa , y he notado una mejora importante de rendimiento, nunca pensé que Marek consiguiese vapulear a catalyst tan rápido, esta haciendo un trabajo realmente fantastico, esperemos que sigan mejorando el rendimiento y se decidan por fin que van a hacer con la aceleracion de video por hardware, lo que si esta claro es que las graficas amd hd 3000, 4000, 5000 y 6000 se estan revalorizando en linux a pasos agigantados.

Salu2

----------

## cohone

Gracias, lo probaré cuando pueda.

Lo que utilicé es gtkperf, y cuando dibujaba líneas 2D con glamor tardaba una eternidad y quité el test (puse 1000 repeticiones), no se si es algo significativo.

----------

## Arctic

 *cohone wrote:*   

> Gracias, lo probaré cuando pueda.
> 
> Lo que utilicé es gtkperf, y cuando dibujaba líneas 2D con glamor tardaba una eternidad y quité el test (puse 1000 repeticiones), no se si es algo significativo.

 

Glamor está en desarrollo, por lo que he leido  aun esta muy lejos del rendimiento deseado, auque esta bien para curiosear.

Esa aplicacion segun lo que pone el website ,solo sirve para rendiento con GTK , con lo cual es orientativo  para entornos gnome .

A principios de año tendremos soporte para gl 3.3   :Cool: 

Salu2

----------

## cohone

Ya he probado el radeontop, pero no se interpretarlo, además son valores instantáneos, por lo que no me vale para medir el rendimiento.

De todas formas, todo sigue igual, cuando intento abrir una aplicación basada en qt se cierra la sesión, y si activo los efectos de escritorio al entrar se queda en negro la pantalla y solo se ve el ratón.

Habrá que esperar un poco a ver si lo solucionan.

----------

## cohone

Artic, ya que te veo puesto en el tema, a ver si me sacas de dudas en una cosilla.

Por lo que he leido egl es una implementación para sistemas embebidos, 

¿es recomendable usar las uses egl, gles1 y gles2  en sistemas de escritorio? 

Es que hay varios ebuild que me fuerzan la use egl...

----------

## Arctic

 *cohone wrote:*   

> Artic, ya que te veo puesto en el tema, a ver si me sacas de dudas en una cosilla.
> 
> Por lo que he leido egl es una implementación para sistemas embebidos, 
> 
> ¿es recomendable usar las uses egl, gles1 y gles2  en sistemas de escritorio? 
> ...

 

Son APIS desarrolladas por khronos, si los paquetes que estas instalando las requiere es porque utiliza esa interfaz, pero no te va a influir en el rendimiento de los juegos (si es a eso a lo que te refieres), por eso el ebuild de mesa está spliteado.

Puedes leer mas aquí:

http://www.khronos.org/opengles/

Las uses que citas:

```
"gles" Enable GLES (both v1 and v2) support.

"gles1" Enable GLESv1 support.

"gles2" Enable GLESv2 support.
```

Por citar una curiosidad del grupo khronos , es quien se carga de dar reconocimiento oficial a los standares de OpenGl como recientemente ha sucedido :

http://barrapunto.com/articles/12/09/12/2042211.shtml

----------

## cohone

 *Arctic wrote:*   

>  *cohone wrote:*   Artic, ya que te veo puesto en el tema, a ver si me sacas de dudas en una cosilla.
> 
> Por lo que he leido egl es una implementación para sistemas embebidos, 
> 
> ¿es recomendable usar las uses egl, gles1 y gles2  en sistemas de escritorio? 
> ...

 

Gracias por la aclaración, sí, lo preguntaba principalmente por el rendimiento 3D, que, por ejemplo qt-opengl y kwin usaran egl en lugar de opengl, que supongo que dará más rendimiento.

----------

## Arctic

 *cohone wrote:*   

>  *Arctic wrote:*    *cohone wrote:*   Artic, ya que te veo puesto en el tema, a ver si me sacas de dudas en una cosilla.
> 
> Por lo que he leido egl es una implementación para sistemas embebidos, 
> 
> ¿es recomendable usar las uses egl, gles1 y gles2  en sistemas de escritorio? 
> ...

 

De echo ahora mismo estaba leyendo sobre el ya famoso wayland ...................

 *Quote:*   

> Why does Wayland use EGL and GLES2?
> 
> EGL is the only GL binding API that lets us avoid dependencies on existing window systems, in particular X. GLX obviously pulls in X dependencies and only lets us set up GL on X drawables. The alternative is to write a Wayland specific GL binding API, say, WaylandGL.
> 
> A more subtle point is that libGL.so includes the GLX symbols, so linking to that library will pull in all the X dependencies. This means that we can't link to full GL without pulling in the client side of X, so we're using GLES2 for now. Longer term, we'll need a way to use full GL under Wayland.

 

Salu2

----------

## hfernando

lo probe y no me gusto para nada, con kde 4.9.1 y la version git de todo, mesa xorg-sever, etc...

pero deberian de verdad probar wayland, weston y mplayer2 corren increiblemente.

tear-free solo como el cine puede ofrecer. y ojo que mplayer corre solo con -vo gl_nosw

----------

## Arctic

 *hfernando wrote:*   

> lo probe y no me gusto para nada, con kde 4.9.1 y la version git de todo, mesa xorg-sever, etc...
> 
> pero deberian de verdad probar wayland, weston y mplayer2 corren increiblemente.
> 
> tear-free solo como el cine puede ofrecer. y ojo que mplayer corre solo con -vo gl_nosw

 

Wayland dicen que es el futuro ,aunque no tengo muy claro que va a salir de ahi .Yo con el driver opensource de radeon no tengo tear visializando peliculas o jugando , la imagen esta perfectamente sincronizada en la vertical ,supongo que las ventajas de wayland van mas alla de eso como una enorme ligereza ....................... a ver si le echo un vistazo a los ultimos gits aunque con lo que tengo entre manos ahora mismo estoi muy satisfecho.

Salu2

----------

